# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Μηπως ειναι ακαρεα?

## Efi*

Καλημερα.Αποφασισα να ανοιξω νεο θεμα (δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα moderators  help) γιατι τελικα μου φαινεται οτι ο soni μπορει να εχει ακαρεα  τραχειας εκτος απο το θεμα της ευλογιας που εξετασαμε σε αλλο θεμα  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?27476-Το-ποδαράκι-του-είναι-πρησμένο&highlight=κουτσουλιες.Το  πρηξιμο στο ποδαρακι του παραμενει το ιδιο και σε χρωμα και σε  μεγεθος.Του χορηγω την tabernil pomada.Οσο για τα ακαρεα το υποψιαζομαι  γιατι πολλες φορες τον βλεπω να καθεται με το ραμφος ανοιχτο και να  κανει κατι σαν γαργαρα στο λαιμο του δηλ σαν να θελει κατι να διωξει και  γιατι δεν τον εχω ακουσει να κελαηδαει καιρο τωρα (αυτο ομως  ειναι  λιγο αβεβαιο γιατι συνηθως κελαηδαει περισσοτερο ο αλλος που ειναι το  κυριαρχο αρσενικο).Ηχο απο σπορια να σπανε δεν εχω ακουσει.Δεν μπορω να  καταληξω σε ενα σιγουρο συμπερασμα γιατι και αυτο τον ηχο δεν εχω  ακουσει και τρωει τα σπορακια του κανονικα και περναει πτερορροια τωρα  και ειναι γενικα καπως...Επισης σχεδον συνεχεια φουσκωνει και  ξεφουσκωνει το πτερωμα του.Πηγα και πηρα καλου κακου το βετερμεκ να  υπαρχει...Προτεινει κανεις κατι?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## nuntius

*Έφη μου, κ εμένα ο Ρίνος μου είναι σε πτερόρροια και είναι και η πρώτη του. Μου έκανε ακριβώς τα ίδια! Κάθεται φουσκωμένος, φουσκώνει, ξεφουσκώνει, ψειρίζεται συνέχεια, δεν κελαηδάει και πολλές φορές κάθεται με το στόμα ανοιχτό σαν χασμουρητό αλλά δεν ακούω κάτι... τον πήγα στον γιατρό και είπε απλά θέλει πολλά μπάνια, και κάθε μέρα δεν τον πειράζει. Το θέμα στόμα ανοιχτό δεν είναι κάτι, εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν είχε ακάρεα που τον τσεκάραμε ούτε αναπνευστικό, απλά επειδή ζεσταίνεται είναι σαν να λαχανιάζει και να ρυθμίζει την θερμοκρασία του μόνος του...
*

----------


## Efi*

Να'σαι καλα βρε Γιαννη γιατι μου δινεις πολυ κουραγιο!Ας ελπισουμε οτι  δεν ειναι τιποτα...Κι εγω δεν εχω και πολυ εμπειρια.Ειχε περασει και το  αλλο μου πουλακι πτερορροια αλλα τωρα ανυσηχω με το παραμικρο για αυτον  γιατι εχει και αυτο το θεμα στο ποδαρακι.

----------


## nuntius

*Δεδομένου ότι έχει το θέμα με το πόδι του και είναι ταλαιπωρημένος ο οργανισμός του, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα (οικονομική και χρονική) κάνε μια επίσκεψη σε έναν κτηνίατρο να δει όντως τον λαιμάκο του και να τον ακούσει ότι δεν έχει κάτι! Αλλά αν δεν ακούς σπόρια να σπάνε και γενικά είναι κινητικό και τρώει, μην αγχώνεσαι! Δίνεις αυγοτροφή ή έστω αυγό κάθε μέρα και λαχανικά; Θα τον βοηθήσουν πολύ! Και ένα συμπλήρωμα με αμινοξέα επίσης θα τον βοηθήσει πολύ. Στα λέω γιατί κ εμένα ο Ρίνος περνάει πρώτη πτερόρροια και είχαμε τα ίδια συν ότι χάσαμε το απίστευτο κελάηδημα κ τον προσέχω σαν διαμάντι 
*

----------


## Efi*

Αν δινω? Τον εχω ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΕΙ. Καθε μερα του δινω μαρουλι, μηλο, αυγοψωμο (γιατι  ωμο αυγο δεν πλησιαζει) τα σπορακια του και του ριχνω βιταμινες μεσα  στο νερο. Δηλ. μαλλον υπερβιταμινωση θα παθει το πουλι παρα οτιδηποτε  αλλο τωρα που το σκεφτομαι... Εχεις δικιο δεν θα επρεπε να αγχωνομαι απλα  οταν ξαφνικα παρουσιαζεται κατι και δεν ξερεις και πεφτεις με τα μουτρα  να διαβαζεις διαφορα για ασθενειες και συμπτωματα νομιζεις οτι ξαφνικα  το πουλακι σου τα εχει ολα. Απλως αυτο με το ανοιχτο ραμφος με ανυσηχησε  πολυ γιατι ουτε αγχωμενος ηταν ουτε λαχανιασμενος οταν το εκανε αλλα δεν  ηξερα οτι αυτο το κανουν και οταν ζεσταινονται.

----------


## zack27

δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας...και μενα ο δικος μου περναει πτεροροια τωρα και κανει τα ιδια!!! παντως αν θες για να εισαι σιγουρη και να ηρεμησεις κανει μια επισκεψη στο γιατρο οπως σου ειπε και ο Γιαννακος!!!

----------


## Efi*

Ναι αν καταφερω θα τον παω και στον γιατρο.Να'στε καλα παιδια!Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## zack27

ολα καλα να πανε και ενημερωσε μας!!!!!

----------


## jk21

....εμενα περισσοτερο με απασχολει το εξογκωμα στο ποδι ... τοσος καιρος και δνε σκουρηνε που θα εδειχνε οτι ειναι ευλογια αλλα και τοσος καιρος χωρις να υποχωρει... αν δεν μπορουσε να το πατησει θα ελεγα καποιο σπασιμο που εδεσε λαθος  αλλα το κιτρινοπορτοκαλι χρωμα στη μια του ακρη εδειχνε δερματικο προβλημα ,οχι εσωτερικο .μαλλον ευλογια ...  αν το δεις να κανει αποτομες κινησεις με το στομα σαν να προσπαθει να φτυσει τοτε να ανησυχησεις .κατα τα αλλα η περιοδος πτεροροιας  δικαιολογει την μεχρις ενος σημειου κακοκεφια του

----------


## Efi*

Τι να πω με αυτο το εξογκωμα...Αυριο που θα τον πιασω να του βαλω την αλοιφη θα μπορεσω να το δω καλα παλι.Αν δω κατι διαφορετικο θα ενημερωσω...

----------


## jk21

ελπιζω να μην λαδωνουν τα φτερα του .αν εχουν καταπονηθει να την σταματησεις .μαλλον ετσι κι αλλιως να το κανεις και να το γυρισεις σε ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα.Οχι τα φτερα του δεν λαδωνουν καθολου.Σταματαω γιατι δεν βλεπω κι εγω αποτελεσματα.Απλως περιμενα λιγο καιρο μηπως ηθελε περισσοτερο θεραπεια.Ξεκινησα σημερα ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη.Κριμα ηλπιζα να την γλυτωναμε αυτη τη θεραπεια γιατι αγχωνεται πολυ ο μικρος  :sad:

----------


## Efi*

Γεια σας και παλι.Τελικα η οδυσσεια συνεχιζεται με ανατροπες...Εχτες το  βραδυ οπως και καθε βραδυ πηγα να πιασω τον μικρο να του βαλω ιωδιουχο  γλυκερινη(τελικα το εξογκωμα εχει πρηστει και εχει εμφανως κιτρινισει  σαν φουσκαλα οποτε ειμαι 90% σιγουρη οτι ειναι ευλογια ευτυχως) και ετσι  οπως τον επιασα αφησε αιμα στο χερι μου.το προβλημα ειναι κατω απο την  δεξια φτερουγα στο τελος της.Σηκωνω φωτο (οσο καλυτερες μπορεσα να τον  τραβηξω) της φτερουγας και των δυο ποδιων του οπου στο ενα φαινεται και  το εξογκωμα της ευλογιας.Επισης περναει πτερορροια,τρωει καπως λιγοτερο  και ξεκινησα παλι να του δινω απο εχτες βιταμινες.Η διαθεση του ειναι  λιγο πεσμενη(κατα μεγαλο βαθμο φταιει και αυτη η θεραπεια με την  ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη γιατι καθε βραδυ εχουμε μαχη μεχρι να τον πιασω) και  παραδοξως αγνοει την μπανιερα του.Ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο?

----------


## jk21

τελικα θα μας τρελανει αυτο το θεμα .... αποκλειεται να ηταν ευλογια και να υπηρχε ακομα αυτη η διογκωση και μαλιστα οχι μειωμενη.αν ηταν καποια μολυνση θα ειχε επεκταθει εσωτερικα .για μορφη αθριτιδα το βλεπω αλλα οτι και να σου πω ,δεν ειμαι πια σιγουρος .αν ειναι αθριτιδα θελει προσοχη στη χορηγηση πρωτεινων (κοψιμο αυγοτροφης και λιγοτεροι λιπαροι σποροι που συνηθως εχουν και υψηλη πρωτεινη ) γιατι παραγουν ουρικο οξυ και οσα εχουν αθριτιδα δεν μπορουν να το αποβαλουν δημιουργωντας κρυσταλλους απο αυτο γυρω απο αρθρωσεις (περιμενα σε περισσοτερες ... ) ,επειδη περναει στο αιμα .θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις σε λευκο χαρτι κουτσουλιες του πουλιου πρωι απογευμα για κανα 2 μερες και να μου πεις αν μεχρι τωρα εχει προσεξει αν εχουν το περιμετρικο λευκο σε φυσιολογικη ποσοτητα ή λειπει 

* ο γιατρος θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση αν περα της υπαρξης ,βλεπεις και ενοχληση στο πουλακι .

το αλλο σημαδι στο φτερο φαινεται σαν χτυπηματακι που εκλεισε η πληγη .αν δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο τοτε υπαρχει και η περιπτωση κυστης στο φτερο

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2010/01/23/κ...r-cysts-lumps/

----------


## Efi*

Τι να πω πια δεν ξερω...Ο μικρος η μονη ενοχληση που νιωθει ειναι οταν τον πιανω για να του βαλω την ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη.Ενα 3ημερο που ελειψα και δεν τον ενοχλησα για φαρμακο γυρισα και ηταν αλλο πουλι!Μεσα στη ζωντανια και την ορεξη.Αφου λοιπον δεν ειναι ευλογια δεν τον ξαναπιανω και θα κανω αυτο που ειπες με τις κουτσουλιες για να δουμε μηπως βγει κατι απο εκει.Απο οτι καταφερα να δω το πρωι που τον φωτογραφισα στην φτερουγα του συγκρινωντας το με τις φωτογραφιες στο λινκ που μου εδωσες  δεν νομιζω να ειναι κυστη.Βεβαια θα τον ξανακοιταξω σε κανα δυο μερες παλι για να ηρεμησει λιγο.Ελπιζω να ειναι μια απλη πληγη γιατι ειλικρινα εχτες το βραδυ με το αιμα τα χρειαστηκα :: .Οσο για γιατρο το ξερω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω αυτη τη δυνατοτητα...Θα σηκωσω φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες.Σου ειμαι ευγνωμων για πολλοστη φορα

----------


## jk21

φυσικα θα σταματησεις την ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη .ξεχασα να στο διευκρινισω .απλα καθαρισε το σημειο στο φτερο αν δειχνει να υπαρχει ξεραμενο αιμα με οξυζενε και βαλε εκει λιγο αραιωμενο betadine ή πουλβο αν εχεις 

ευη μαλλον σε μπερδεψα παρα σε βοηθησα .αν ειχες γραψει και νωριτερα δεν θα το ταλαιπωρουσες (με δικια μου προτροπη) με ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη , αρα και την αντιστοιχη ταλαιπωρια καθε μερα ...

----------


## Efi*

Εσυ το καλο πηγες να κανεις.Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος των πραξεων του  και στην παρουσα φαση ειμαι εγω και οχι εσυ.Δεν φταις εσυ που  ταλαιπωρηθηκε ο μικρος αλλα εγω γιατι αν ειχα καταλαβει καλα το θεμα της  ευλογιας δεν θα τραβαγε τοσον καιρο η θεραπεια και θα ειχα ηδη  επικοινωνησει.Θα επρεπε να χαιρεσαι και να εισαι υπερηφανος γιατι δεν  υπαρχουν πολλοι καλοι σαμαρειτες πια. 
Το φτερο του το καθαρισα το  πρωι με ενα βρεγμενο χαρτι γιατι δεν ηξερα αν κανει το οξυζενε και του  εβαλα μπεταντιν.Εχω βαλει και το χαρτι μεσα στο κλουβι και θα σηκωσω και  φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες.

----------


## jk21

το οξυζενε ειναι αραιωμενο σκευασμα με 3% υπεροξειδιο του υδρογονου  .Ως υδατικό διάλυμα 3%  (οξυζενέ) χρησιμοποιείται ως ήπιο αντισηπτικό για καθαρισμό πληγών. Η δράση του  είναι διπλή, αφενός μεν καταστρέφει οξειδωτικά τους μικροοργανισμούς, αφετέρου  με τον αφρισμό που δημιουργεί η διάσπασή του, απομακρύνει μηχανικά μολυσματικούς  παράγοντες και καθαρίζει την πληγή.  οπως βλεπεις και εδω 


http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/firstaid.html

<< *BLEEDING* Cleanse the area gently with  a *3% hydrogen peroxide solution*, Nolvasan, or Betadine. Apply styptic powder, cornstarch,  baking soda, flour, boric acid, or a red hot needle to stop the bleeding. If  necessary, cover the wound with gauze pads and hold firm pressure on the wound for two minutes. Leave the gauze on. If cut is on leg or feet, apply  antibiotic ointment, then bandage loosely. If cuts are on the body, cover with  gauze and appropriate size sock, (cut hole in toe of sock for head and  holes for legs). NOTE: this doesn't work well with smaller birds. Do not  bandage over styptic powder.

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω πολυ για το λινκ μιας που ειναι πολυ χρησιμο (αχρειαστο να'ναι σε ολους μας).Εβγαλα φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του εχτες και σημερα πρωι-απογευμα.Δεν τον εχω ενοχλησει καθολου για να μην τον ζοριζω.Η ορεξη του ειναι πεσμενη και η διαθεση του το ιδιο.Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι δυσκολευοταν να πεταξει.Το φτερο του λεω να το δω αυριο παλι.Τα κιτρινα κομματακια ειναι αυγοτροφη.

----------


## jk21

στην δευτερη δεν μου αρεσει το κιτρινο υγρο γυρω γυρω .θα επρεπε να ειναι διαφανες .αν ειναι τυχαιο οκ ,αν συνεχιζετε ομως να μας το πεις .στην πρωτη φωτο επισης δεν υπαρχει το στερεο λευκο (στις αλλες υπαρχει ) .αν δεις οτι λειπει ή ειναι παρα πολυ αυξημενο τοτε ισως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με το ουρικο οξυ ( urates ) .αλλα δεν νομιζω 
μην τον ενοχλεις πια για να ηρεμησει .ισως να ειναι και στρεσαρισμενος .εκτος αν ειναι νεα συμπεριφορα αυτη που περιγραφεις προς το χειροτερο

----------


## Efi*

Οχι δεν ειναι νεα συμπεριφορα.Απλως τελικα ειναι με τις μερες του μαλλον...Μακαρι να μην ειναι ουρικο οξυ και να μην εχει και κυστη...Θα συνεχισω να παρακολουθω τις κουτσουλιες για μερικες μερες ακομα κι αν δω κατι διαφορετικο θα ενημερωσω.Αναλογως και της διαθεσης του θα κοιταξω και το φτερο του παλι.Γενικα πιστευω οτι με τον καιρο θα καλυτερεψει οσο τον αφηνω ησυχο.Το μονο που σκεφτηκα για να φτιαξω την κατασταση ειναι μηπως εβγαζα το χωρισμα της ζευγαρωστρας και του εφερνα παλι τον φιλαρακο του μιας που εχουν επηρεαστει και οι δυο απο αυτη την κατασταση αλλα φοβαμαι λιγο.Δεν ξερω τι να πω πια.Βλεποντας και κανοντας!

----------


## aeras

Δώσε κανένα αντιβιοτικό και θυροξίνη.

----------


## Efi*

Καλημερα.Τελικα καταφερα και τον πηγα στον πτηνιατρο  :Jumping0046: .Ανοιξε το πρηξιμο και πηρε δειγμα και το κοιταξε στο μικροσκοπιο και μου ειπε οτι ειδε καποιους κρυσταλλους ουρικου οξεος αλλα ειδε και κατι αλλο που δεν μπορουσε να το κρινει με σιγουρια δηλ. παιζει να ειναι ογκος και εστειλε το δειγμα αλλου για να του απαντησουν απο εκει.Βιοψια απο οτι καταλαβα.Περιμενω τηλ. για τα αποτελεσματα και θα παμε παλι την ερχομενη εβδομαδα για να του βγαλει μια γαζα που του εκλεισε το τραυμα.Το φτερο τελικα δεν εχει ουτε κυστες ουτε η πληγη προερχεται απο χτυπημα.Ο μικρος παει και το δαγκωνει οποτε στρεσαρεται...Παντως παιδια ειλικρινα θα πρεπει να βγει μια ασφαλιστικη ζωων γιατι οι τιμες δεν παλευονται  :: ...Τωρα ειναι μια χαρα κινητικος με ορεξη και ολα οκ δηλαδη.Του δινω αντιβιωση για 5 μερες και μετα πολυβιταμινες για αλλες τοσες παντα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του γιατρου.

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα! αν πραγματι ειχες εστω και λιγους κρυσταλλους ουρικου οξεος ισως θελει περιορισμο η πρωτεινη στο σιτηρεσιο του αλλα αφου εχεις επαφη με το γιατρο ,εκεινος ειναι και αυτος που θα κρινει αν αξιολογει οτι πρεπει κατι να αλλαξεις στη διατροφη

----------


## Efi*

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου.Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα...Οσο για τη διατροφη μου ειπε να μην δινω ακομα αυγοτροφη μεχρι να παρουμε και τα τελικα αποτελεσματα και θα δουμε τοτε.Θα επανελθω με τις εξελιξεις της βιοψιας για να κλεισει οριστικα επιτελους αυτο το κεφαλαιο.

----------


## Efi*

Μολις γυρισαμε απο τον πτηνιατρο.Εχω καλα και κακα νεα.Τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι δεν εχει ουτε ουρικο οξυ ουτε καρκινο.Τα κακα ειναι οτι αυτο που μου ειπε οτι ειναι απλη φλεγμονη (που προκληθηκε λογω μολυνσης απο καποιο τσιμπημα)τωρα εγινε χρονια μιας που μολις του εβγαλε την γαζα το ποδι του ηταν πρησμενο παλι σαν να μην ειχε αλλαξει τιποτα...Απογοητευτηκα τελειως.Μου ειπε να συνεχισω την αντιβιωση για αλλες 5 μερες και βλεπουμε πως θα παει.Μπορει να χρειαστει να τον ναρκωσει και να του κανει επεμβαση κανονικη για να το σκαψει πιο βαθια και να το αφαιρεσει.Τι να πω;Ημουν προετοιμασμενη για ολες τις εκδοχες εκτος απο αυτην...Παραθετω και την ακριβη γνωματευση της βιοψιας οπως αναγραφεται στα αποτελεσματα που μου εδωσαν σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να το ψαξει πιο επιστημονικα για προσωπικο του ενδιαφερον:
"ογκοι 'η μαζες που αφαιρεθηκαν:οκ
Αιμορραγικο υλικο με αφθονα φλεγμονικα κυτταρα και κυριως μονοπυρηνα.Δεν εντοπιστηκαν ατυπα κυτταρα ουτε παθογονοι παραγοντες.Εικονα ασηπτης πυοκοκκιωματωδους φλεγμονης πιθανως ερεθιστικης αιτιολογιας."

----------


## jk21

ποια αντιβιωση δινεις;

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα.Δινω την doxiciclina της tabernil.Εψαχνα για την antibiotico της tabernil αλλα στο πετ σοπ μου ειπαν οτι αλλαξε η συσκευασια και λεγεται doxiciclina τωρα.Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι αυτη γραφει επανω για θεραπεια των λοιμωξεων του αναπνευστικου 'η πεπτικου συστηματος κατι που δεν υφισταται στην περιπτωση του μικρου.Αφου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι κανει ειπα κι εγω οκ.Και αυτο που επισης μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι μου ειπε να την χορηγησω ταυτοχρονα στην ιδια ποτιστρα με τις βιταμινες (tabernil total).Τι να πω?Μιλαει η επιστημη...

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ η δοξυκυκλινη δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τις ουσιες που ειχε πριν το antibiotico . και  σε εκεινο μονο η αμφιλεγομενη χλωραμφενικολη του (δραστικη αλλα με παρενεργειες και απαγορευμενη για χρηση σε ζωα που τρωγονται απο τον ανθρωπο λογω οτι ενεχεται σε πιθανη καρκινογενεση  ) θα ειχε δραση και ισως η δεξαμεθαζονη σαν κορτικοστεροειδες για την φλεγμονη  .η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι η καλυτερη τετρακυκλινη σαν πιο συγχρονη απο τις αλλες (που εχουν δημουργησει ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων αρκετα ) αλλα οχι φαρμακο πρωτης εκλογης για δερματικες λοιμωξεις (συνηθως απο σταφυλοκοκκους ).οπως μπορεις να δεις στις οδηγιες καποιου αλλου γνωστοτατου φαρμακου που την ενπεριεχει  . ουτε η καταλληλη κατηγορια φαρμακων  ειναι οι τετρακυκλινες για την περιπτωση αλλα και αν χρησιμοποιηθουν αυτο προτεινεται να γινεται μονο αν γινεται αντιβιογραμμα και δειχνει οτι το μικροβιο ειναι ευασθητο στο φαρμακο .περαν ολων αυτων η αναφορα στην βιοψια  << Δεν εντοπιστηκαν ατυπα κυτταρα* ουτε παθογονοι παραγοντες*  >> με προβληματιζει στο αν τελικα εννοει οτι δεν εντοπιστηκε καποιο μικροβιο ή εννοει κατι αλλο ...

http://www.pfizer.gr/media/vibramyci...tabs&syrup.pdf


To VIBRAMYCIN ενδείκνυται για τη θεραπεία λοιμώξεων που προκαλούνται από τους παρακάτω gram θετικούς μικροοργανισμούς,* όταν το αντιβιόγραμμα δείχνει ευαισθησία προς το φάρμακο.* Σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται λοιμώξεις του ανωτέρου αναπνευστικού που οφείλονται στο Streptococcus pneumoniae:
Είδη Streptococcus: Ορισμένο ποσοστό στελεχών Streptococcus pyogenes και Streptococcus faecalis έχουν βρεθεί να είναι ανθεκτικά στις τετρακυκλίνες. Οι τετρακυκλίνες δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για τη θεραπεία στρεπτοκοκκικών λοιμώξεων εκτός αν ο υπεύθυνος μικροοργανισμός έχει αποδειχτεί ευαίσθητος.
Στις λοιμώξεις του ανωτέρου αναπνευστικού που οφείλονται σε στελέχη της ομάδας Α του β-αιμολυτικού στρεπτόκοκκου, η πενικιλλίνη είναι το σύνηθες φάρμακο εκλογής, περιλαμβανομένης και της προφύλαξης από το ρευματικό πυρετό. Αναπνευστικές λοιμώξεις και* λοιμώξεις του δέρματος και των μαλακών μορίων 
που οφείλονται στο Staphylococcus aureus. Οι τετρακυκλίνες δεν αποτελούν φάρμακα εκλογής στη θεραπεία σταφυλοκοκκικών λοιμώξεων.*
Άνθρακας λόγω του Bacillus anthracis, συμπεριλαμβανομένου




μην σταματησεις την αντιβιωση αλλα θεσε τον προβληματισμο μου για ειδος της αντιβιωσης στο γιατρο και οτι σου πει εκεινος ! απλα προτεινε του αν  μπορεις παραλληλα να του βαζεις τοπικα την αλοιφη bactroban 
http://www.homeopathswithoutborders....g-2-&Itemid=55

που ειναι καταλληλη σε δυσκολους σταφυλοκοκκους σε δερματικες λοιμωξεις

----------


## Efi*

Το ξερω οτι η antibiotico εχει αλλες ουσιες αλλα απλα την χορηγησα γιατι  μου ειπε αυτος το οκ και ειπα γιατρος ειναι και φημισμενος πτηνιατρος  αρα ξερει.Τι να πω πια?Μονο κακο προκαλω σε αυτο το πουλακι με τα οσα  λαθη εχω κανει.Και καλα εγω αυτος?Που παιρνει και αθωα πλασματα στον  λαιμο του υπο το ονομα της επιστημης?Τι να τον ρωτησω βρε Δημητρη...Λες  και θα ξερει ο καραγκιοζης.Συγνωμη για τον χαρακτηρισμο αλλα ειμαι εν  βρασμω ψυχης!Απλα μου επιβεβαιωσες τις υποψιες μου και σε ευχαριστω για  αυτο.Οσο για το αποτελεσμα της βιοψιας μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα οτι η ολη  εξηγηση σε απλα ελληνικα ειναι οτι ειτε καπου χτυπησε 'η κατι τον  τσιμπησε μολυνθηκε και προκληθηκε αυτη η φλεγμονη η οποια ολος τυχαιως  βαφτιστηκε χρονια μπροστα στα ματια μου την στιγμη που του αφαιρεσε την  γαζα και εμφανιστηκε παλι το πρηξιμο(γιατι το ειχε σπασει και ειχε  αφαιρεσει το περιεχομενο του).Η bactroban κανει και για πουλια ε?Πρεπει  να την αραιωσω καπως 'η την βαζω οπως εχει? Παντως μη νιωσεις οτι με  παιρνεις στο λαιμο σου 'η οτιδηποτε αλλο γιατι η αποφαση ειναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ  δικη μου

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ δεν μπορω να ξερω τι μικροβιο εχει στο μυαλο του ο γιατρος και δεν μπορω να τον κρινω για την επιλογη του να εγκρινει το φαρμακο.δεν ανεφερα οτι δεν χτυπαει καμμια δερματικη λοιμωξη απλα ειπα οτι οι τετρακυκλινες δεν ειναι παντα δραστικες  .

για την bactroban υπαρχει η αναφορα της για πτηνιατρικη χρηση στο bumble foot   σε κοτες  σε σελιδα με διαφημησεις που δεν μπορω να ανεβασω .σε μια αλλη εγκυροτατη σελιδα σε θεματα κτηνιατρικα

http://www.bsava.com/LinkClick.aspx?...d=292&mid=3787 

στη σελιδα 241-242  για την δοση αναφερει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι επισημο για πτηνα  .ειναι η πλεον δραστικη για δυσκολες ανθεκτικες σταφυλοκοκκικες λοιμωξεις .παντως και αλλες πιο ηπιες αλοιφες πχ η fucidin και η terramycine (οξυτετρακυλινη που εχει ομως και polymyxin στη συσταση ταυτοχρονα ) εφαρμοζονται απλα σε λεπτες στρωσεις 

γιαυτον τον λογο θα ηθελα να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου για την αλοιφη αυτη ,οπως και για την αντιβιωση που σου εχει δωσει .σε καμμια περιπτωση μην την σταματησεις αν δεν σου πει εκεινος .αν το τελικο αποτελεσμα της προσπαθειας μου να βοηθω ειναι να μπερδευω ατομα που εχουν επαφη με γιατρο (γιατι στα αλλα που δεν εχουν το μη χειρον ειναι βελτιστον ) ,τοτε μαλλον ειμαι σε λαθος κατευθυνση !!!

----------


## Efi*

Η αποψη μου για τον γιατρο αυτο δεν βγηκε μονο απο τα οσα προαναφεραμε  αλλα και απο αλλα τα οποια ειδα.Δεν με μπερδεψες καθολου.Δεν θα την  σταματησω την αντιβιωση γιατι αν μη τι αλλο χρειαζεται και αυτο που  κανει αν κανει.Θα τον ρωτησω τον γιατρο γιατι οπως ειπα σιγουρα παραπανω  πραγματα απο εμενα ξερει(το πως τα χρησιμοποιει δεν ξερω).Δεν εισαι σε  καμμια λαθος κατευθυνση απλως φταιει και το οτι ειμαι ευερεθιστη σε αυτο  το θεμα γιατι και εχει τραβηξει τοσον καιρο και πανω που πηρα τα πανω  μου οτι επιτελους θα τον βοηθησω τον μικρο παλι απογοητευομαι και το  σημαντικοτερο-το μαρτυριο του συνεχιζεται.Οπως και να εχει θα  δειξει.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα.Τελικα πηρα τον πτηνιατρο και του προτεινα να αλλαξουμε  αντιβιωση γιατι εν ολιγοις αυτη δεν ειναι και τοσο δραστικη στη  περιπτωση μας.Μου ειπε οτι το ξερει και πως ο,τι αντιβιωση και να δωσω  σε συτην την περιπτωση δεν θα κανει δουλεια.Οσο για την bactroban 'η την  fucidin μου τις απαγορεψε δια ροπαλου γιατι μου ειπε οτι εκτος του οτι  ειναι μονο για ανθρωπους(παρ'ολο που τον διαβεβαιωσα οτι κανουν και για  πουλια) το πουλι μπορει και να την γλειψει 'η να πασαλειφτουν τοσο πολυ  τα φτερα του και να δηλητηριαστει και πως πολλες φορες του εχει τυχει  κατι τετοιο.Απλως μου ειπε να αφησω το πουλι στην ησυχια του και να μην  το ζοριζω αλλο και αν θελω τοσο πολυ να αλλαξω αντιβιωση να του χορηγησω  την antirobe 25mg(παρ'ολο που ειναι για γατες και σκυλους) με δοσολογια  μια καψουλα μεσα στην ποτιστρα των 100ml...Αν αλλαξει κατι στην εικονα  του πρηξιματος τοτε να τον παω να τον δει.Αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες να τον  αφησω στην ησυχια του και να αφησω τα "μαντζουνια" οπως πολυ  χαρακτηριστικα μου ειπε...

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε προοριζεται για χρηση σε δερματικες λοιμωξεις και λογω  στελεχων σταφυλοκοκκου (και του δυσκολου aureus ) .εχει σαν δραστικη ουσια την κλινδαμυκινη .το ποσο δραστικο ειναι το ξερει σαφως εκεινος καλυτερα .για τις ανθρωπινες για την fucidin και την terramycin *αν η χρηση γινεται σωστα* (ελαφρα επαλειψη και απλωμα ωστε να απορροφηθει ) δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και το λεω εκ πειρας δικιας μου αλλα και αλλων εκτροφεων που γνωριζω .για την bactroban δεν εχω αμεση αποψη αλλα ξερω οτι χορηγειται  και θεωρητικα ειναι η πιο δραστικη απο τις αλλες


οσο για το αν ειναι απαραιτητες τελικα ,μαλλον και εκεινος εχει μπερδευτει αφου δινει αντιβιωση αν και δεν περιμενει αποτελεσμα (αυτο με την μη ανευρεση παθογονου εστιας που σου ειχα επισημανει στη βιοψια μαλλον)  ....

τωρα για την εκφραση του να αφησεις τα μαντζουνια μαλλον δειχνει οτι μας παρακολουθει ή γενικα παρακολουθει τα φορουμ οπου ολοι γινομαστε γιατροι οποτε δεν εχω παρα να τον καλησπερισω αν μας διαβαζει   :bye:  ( σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο του δινω δικιο ...)

----------


## Efi*

Τι να πω?Θα συνεχισω οπως προτεινε και βλεπω.Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω πια...Θα επανελθω με τις εξελιξεις.Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα!Α και καλησπερες στον doc...

----------


## jk21

> Α και καλησπερες στον doc...


τι μας διαβαζει ;ξερεις κατι παραπανω; χαχα

----------


## Efi*

Big doctor is watching us 
(εννοειται πως αστειευομαι και ο,τι ξερεις ξερω)

----------


## Efi*

Καλημερα.Εγω ειμαι παλι...Μετα απο 6 μερες χορηγησης της antirobe δεν υπαρχει καμμια απολυτως βελτιωση.Λεω να χορηγησω bactroban αλλα δεν ξερω αν κανει τωρα μιας που εδω και 2 εβδομαδες ο μικρος επαιρνε μια την doxyciclina και μια την antirobe.Ξερω οτι οι αλοιφες ειναι για εξωτερικη χρηση αλλα επειδη ειναι και αυτες αντιβιοτικες προβληματιζομαι.Απο σημερα τον ξεκινησα βιταμινες για 5 μερες.

----------


## Efi*

καλησπερα.αν και πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καθυστερημενα οφειλω να ενημερωσω για την εξελιξη σε περιπτωση που το παθει και κανενας αλλος.τελικα αλλαξα πτηνιατρο αλλα μου ειπε πως ειναι μια χρονια κατασταση η οποια δεν προκειται να αλλαξει.δηλ.οτι μου ειχε πει και ο πρωτος τον οποιο αδικα ειχα κατηγορησει. οποια αντιβιωση και να χορηγησω απλα δεν λεει να την πιει.κατα τη διαρκεια της τελευταιας τον βρηκα ημιθανη στον πατω του κλουβιου απο την λειψυδρια.bactroban χορηγησα αλλα δυστυχως χωρισ κανενα αποτελεσμα.τωρα πλεον ο ογκος εχει γινει υπερβολικα μεγαλος και 2 ειναι οι λυσεις: 
ή το χειρουργουμε και αν ξυπνησει(οπως μου τονισε η πτηνιατρος)
ή ακρωτηριαζουμε το ποδι γιατι και αν το χειρουργησουμε δεν ξερουμε αν θα ξαναεμφανιστει και δεν θα επρεπε να ρισκαρουμε δευτερη ναρκωση
το προβλημα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ειναι πως αν δεν πιει αντιβιωση μπορει και να πεθανει απο μολυνση
δεν ποσταρα για να ζητησω συμβουλες και να βαλω κανενα σε κοπο αλλα μονο και μονο μηπως μπορεσω και βοηθησω κανεναν αλλο με αναλογη περιπτωση
ευχαριστω πολυ ολους

----------


## jk21

Eφη σου εξηγησε τι τελος παντων ειναι αυτος ο ογκος που μετα απο 3 χρονια υπαρχει ακομα; το χρονια κατασταση δεν ειναι απαντηση .ειναι συμπερασμα για την κατασταση του .Απαντηση ειναι οτι ο ογκος μεσα εχει τις ταδε ουσιες που γινανε περισσοτερες (αντι εστω να μην αυξηθουνε αν δεν μπορουσαν να μειωθουνε ) για τους ταδε λογους .Μικροβιακη λοιμωξη χωρις συνεχη προστατευτικη αγωγη ,δεν παιζει .... θα ειχε πεθανει 

δεν λεω οτι στα λεει λαθος ο γιατρος ,απλά αυτα τουλαχιστον που ακουσαμε εδω ,δεν ειναι πληρη γνωματευση 


αντιβιωσεις αν ειναι αναγκαιες ,δινονται απευθειας στο στομα ,ειτε θελει ειτε δεν θελει το πουλι .αν οχι απο μη εμπειρο ατομο ,πρωτα απο γιατρο και με υποδειξη του και απο το ατομο αυτο

----------

